# Do you use a Blower ?



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

With the Cold weather around the corner one of the things that can help is a good car blower to help dry your car?

The Blo Car Dryer AIR-GT is one of the most powerful Car Dryers on the market today, feating twin motors that offer 8HP. This car blower will disperse water away effortlessly, and provide a much faster and safer drying method to prevent any risk of marring your paint surface during the drying process.

The BLO AIR GT comes with a swivelling wheelbase and a super long hose measuring over 26' (8 Meters) to give you the ability to get around the whole car without having to move your blower around often.

Specs: 


8HP via Twin Motors
64,000 FPM
Super Long 26’/ 8M Hose
Variable Air Speed Control
Warm Filtered Air
Long 16’/ 5M Power Cord
3 Year Warranty*

The Big Daddy BLO AIR-GT offers not one but two motors in-line, so if you are looking for the biggest and most powerful car dryer, this car blower is for you. Like it’s little brother it filters the air and heats it up to 30 degrees above ambient air temperature, to provide optimum drying speed for you and heat for season washing & drying of your car.

Twin Motors does mean a little more weight, but with this in consideration, BLO decided on a good set of swiveling wheels and base so you can move it around with ease in your garage, driveway or workshop - don't worry, the wheels lock to prevent it from driving away on its own! Combine a incredibly long extendable hose with over 8 (26') meters of length, we can safely say you can reach around most larger cars, 4wds, trucks, motorcycles and other weekend toys.

This blower will push out over 64,000 FPM at peak power to dry fast, but again comes with a fully variable power dial, so you can control this power and turn it down if needed for smaller or more delicate areas to ensure they are dried well but safely.

Designed and tested in the USA, the AIR-GT is backed with the same 3 Year Warranty* making this powerful 8HP Car Dryer a valuable addition to your Garage wash and dry set up.

Blo GT


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I have a Bigboi BlowrPro which I use to dry my bikes as well as my car. Awesome piece of kit.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm sure it's good, but £239.99 + p&p is a bit steep for me 💁‍♂️


----------



## slippy (Apr 9, 2008)

Just purchased a Pet dryer from Amazon, £65 quid , shorter hose & no wheels. At that price i was willing to have a punt on it. I'll hopefully get to use it this weekend and will report back on it's performance.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I have one, it’s a awesome. Great for blowing out interiors too.


----------



## BuyTheDip (4 mo ago)

Looks ace, price was why I walk around getting strange states off people when thr leaf blower comes out!

Interested to see what the pet blower does, slippy.

Would it be safe to say this blower is suited more towards commercial use?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I had a pet dryer which was OK but ended up stopping working after about 18 month 2 year. Decided to splash out on the BLO AIR GT at the turn of the year.

Nothing wrong with the pet dryer as such but the BLO air is far superior which I'd expect at 3 times the price.

I paid about 40 quid for my pet dryer which are now around the 65 you paid Slippy depending on how often and what you're using it for the pet dryer is good however I'm more than happy with the BLO it's just a better bit of kit plus the lohger hose is definitely much better.

Seems to have went up in price like most things as think I paid just over 200 for mine.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

TonyHill said:


> I'm sure it's good, but £239.99 + p&p is a bit steep for me 💁‍♂️


there are some cheaper models - this is there top of the range version - the RS is a good option and if you look around you can always find a10% code


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

TonyHill said:


> I'm sure it's good, but £239.99 + p&p is a bit steep for me 💁‍♂️


I have the Air S Hand, if your car is well protected it’ll dry the whole car with no problem. I have a large drier and it’s not been out of the box for a few years.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

It's not something I've tried, can't see the benefit V the cost for me...

Also, I get enough odd looks in winter cleaning the car, lord only knows what they'd think if I appeared with one of these...


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I used to use a cheap garden blower, was only about 25 quid but eventually burnt out, after buying the Sam's drying towel it does such a good job I've never bothered replacing it


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> It's not something I've tried, can't see the benefit V the cost for me...
> 
> Also, I get enough odd looks in winter cleaning the car, lord only knows what they'd think if I appeared with one of these...


I used mine yesterday and somebody stopped and asked what I was doing, first answer ”cleaning the car” no with that thing. ”drying the car” I said “ How else can you dry a car?” . The guy shook his head and walked off. 
They are great in winter as most +20 degrees over ambient, great to blow in your boots 👍


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

TonyHill said:


> I'm sure it's good, but £239.99 + p&p is a bit steep for me


Not sure how you detail daily without one of these. Assume you've a leaf blower or something? 

One of the best investments I've made. As my car is coated I can dry it without contact, for those that are unprotected it still works and a huge time saver on wheels, grilles etc.

As mentioned above they're a huge step up from the pet dryers which aren't mobile or powerful enough to blow an entire car dry.



Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Keeps your neck warm in the winter for sure , and who cares what the neighbours think... mine all stopped asking years ago...a lost cause they said 



Andyblue said:


> It's not something I've tried, can't see the benefit V the cost for me...
> 
> Also, I get enough odd looks in winter cleaning the car, lord only knows what they'd think if I appeared with one of these...


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

My black TTS does not look good covered with water spots and dribbles so have just got the Vertool blower and it is very, very powerful. Been using compressed air on wheels, mirrors door shuts etc for some time, but the problem with compressed air is that it atomises the water into smaller droplets and then moves it somewhere else rather than actually drying it, so you just end up chasing it around. The controllable power of a dedicated blower and the addition of heat drastically reduces this issue, but doesn’t entirely eliminate it. The technique I use is to blow the water into a towel held nearby, so I get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Ego 765 with a stubby nozzle. Works like a champ.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Coatings said:


> Ego 765 with a stubby nozzle. Works like a champ.


Who cares how it performs when it LOOKS SO EPIC 😁


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

HEADPHONES said:


> Who cares how it performs when it LOOKS SO EPIC


Funny it does look like a ship out of Star Wars to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

In its natural environment


----------

